# pić na krzywy ryj (PL)



## Lemonsen

Dobrý den,
  Měl bych jeden problém z překladem na češtinu dvou frazeologických jednotek
- only one topic per thread please -
  Пить на халяву, pić na krzywy ryj - co znamená pít za cizí peníze
  Jestli by někdo mohl mí z tymy frazeologismy pomoct byl bych velmi vděčný.
PS Omlouvám se za mou češtinu!


----------



## ilocas2

Obávám se, že pro toto v češtině neexistuje žádný idiom.


----------



## vianie

Čeština má obdobný idiom *pít na sekyru*. Ten vznikl tak, že hostinský dělal záseky do dřevěného rámu dveří hostince, čímž zaznamenával peněžní komsumentský dluh.


----------



## ilocas2

Já jsem myslel, že to znamená, že pije za peníze nějakých přátel, známých nebo za peníze rodiny, ne na svůj dluh. To je přece něco jiného.


----------



## BezierCurve

Myslím, že v polštine bylo by to správně "pić na zeszyt" ("pít na sešit"). Je to téměř stejné, ale v případě "pić na krzywy ryj" není to dluh, a je to pouze pití zdarma. Jak se zdá, různé země, různé kultury 

Taky omlouvám se za chyby.


----------



## ilocas2

BezierCurve said:


> Jak se zdá, různé země, různé kultury


 
No zdá se teda, že o pití máte těch "idiomů" nějak moc


----------



## vianie

Přátelé, slůvkem "obdobný" jsem se asi nevyjádřil zcela dostatečně. : )


----------



## BezierCurve

> No zdá se teda, že o pití máte těch "idiomů" nějak moc


Ano, stejným způsobem jako Eskymáci mají mnoho pojmenování pro sníh.


----------



## ilocas2

vianie said:


> Přátelé, slůvkem "obdobný" jsem se asi nevyjádřil zcela dostatečně. : )


 
Tak to jsem blbě pochopil, sorry


----------



## ilocas2

BezierCurve said:


> Ano, stejným způsobem jako Eskymáci mají mnoho pojmenování pro sníh.


 
Prej je to s tím sněhem jinak. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eskimo_words_for_snow

Ale podle mě prostě jen Američani na Eskymáky žárlej


----------



## BezierCurve

> Prej je to s tím sněhem jinak. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eskimo_words_for_snow


 
Tak doufám, že i pití v Polsku stane jednoho dne pouze "urban legend".


----------

